# Sticky risotto?



## synecdoche (Jun 15, 2007)

I made risotto for the second-ever time last night.  It tasted amazing, but it ended up being very sticky and gluey.  I think had I turned the plate upside-down, it wouldn't have moved.  

How can I avoid this next time?  It was a very basic recipe, just arborio rice and stock, doing the ol' add some stock, wait until it is absorbed, add some more, till the rice is done.

I started by sauteeing some onion, celery, and garlic in oil, added the rice, then started adding the stock.  About halfway through I added some chopped asparagus and a bit of lemon juice, too.  I stirred in some butter at the end, too.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 15, 2007)

it's a matter of timing...you need to pour it out while it is still rather brothy.  Also like pasta it needs to be al dente.  I bring it "to the tooth" add 1 more ladle of broth and the cheese, stir and serve.  No time to waste.  If guests aren't at the table when you are ready, your risotto will be overdone.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2007)

The solution could be as simple as just adding a little more stock to loosen it up.  If the rice grains were porperly cooked, I think you just cooked off too much liquid.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 16, 2007)

What kind of rice did you use?


----------



## synecdoche (Jun 16, 2007)

> What kind of rice did you use?



I used arborio.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 16, 2007)

From what you're saying, Andy touched on it: you added in too much liquid. It sounds like as the risotto was nearing completion, you added in too much stock, the rice absorbed it all and became gluey. Like Robo said, the risotto should have a slight bite to it. You can still go past that and have a good risotto, but not if you add too much liquid. In the future, I recommend constant tasting of the risotto, not only for flavor but for texture. The more you cook it, the better feel for it you'll have.


----------



## synecdoche (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks!  Next time i will try to use less liquid.


----------



## Robt (Jun 17, 2007)

This is a good article on the subject:  eG Forums -> Risotto -- Rice in the Spotlight


----------



## gto (Jun 9, 2008)

It should be a little sticky but very most.  Sounds like you need a bit more stock.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jun 10, 2008)

*Arborio rice cooks up very differently than regular rice and risotto should be somewhat gooey.   It isn't loose and separated like long grain white or brown rice.    If your risotto was creamy you did it right.  Adding less liquid will make it dry.  Follow a recipe and if you do it right it will be  soft and creamy.   Arborio rice is meant to cook up soft but with a slight bite.   Google arborio rice and read what it says about it and how it should be properly cooked for risotto.    My Italian mother made this for me (Risotto Milanese with saffron) as a staple since I was 4 years old.   I've been making it myself for 48 years and have yet to find a rice dish I like better.   This is the ultimate comfort food.*


----------



## archiduc (Jun 14, 2008)

synecdoche said:


> I made risotto for the second-ever time last night. It tasted amazing, but it ended up being very sticky and gluey. I think had I turned the plate upside-down, it wouldn't have moved.
> 
> How can I avoid this next time? It was a very basic recipe, just arborio rice and stock, doing the ol' add some stock, wait until it is absorbed, add some more, till the rice is done.
> 
> I started by sauteeing some onion, celery, and garlic in oil, added the rice, then started adding the stock. About halfway through I added some chopped asparagus and a bit of lemon juice, too. I stirred in some butter at the end, too.


 
Hi Synedoche,
Lots of things could be happening here but it sounds to me as though you did not have enough liquid/stock in the recipe at the end. The mixture should be moist before you add the traditional finishing mix of butter and freshly grated parmesan at the end. 

The mixture needs to be sufficiently strong enough to create a dome shape when you pick it up with a spoon but slack enough when you place it on a plate, so I suspect that you reduced the mixture too much and a tablespoon of two of your good stock will have been advantageous. Remember that the risotto thickens on standing as it is a starch product and adding freshly grated parmesan (an essential final ingrediants also thickens the mix).

Hope this helps,
Archiduc


----------

